# Is Anyone Else in Love with Accessorizing Their Kindle?



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

The Kindle is such a simple product, but it seems like everyone I know who has seems to obsess over accessorizing it.

I can honestly admit that I'm one of them.  I want the prettiest cases and skins and I constantly look up products that I would love to add on to my Kindle.

It reminds me of playing dress up... 

Is anyone else like this?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Add me to the list.  I love changing skins to change the look and do that more often than change covers.  Priscilla makes great cases to coordinate with the current look and protect my Kindle.    And now there is the CoylCushion to put my kindle on when I read to add to this!  I have one coming with a changeable outer cover so planning on others to coordinate with the covers and skins.  It is fun and adds to my reading pleasure.  I need to start thinking of what my kindle should wear for fall!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

maries said:


> Add me to the list. I love changing skins to change the look and do that more often than change covers. Priscilla makes great cases to coordinate with the current look and protect my Kindle. And now there is the CoylCushion to put my kindle on when I read to add to this! I have one coming with a changeable outer cover so planning on others to coordinate with the covers and skins. It is fun and adds to my reading pleasure. I need to start thinking of what my kindle should wear for fall!


Don't see how you could go wrong with that leaf (or several) embroidered on a new CoylCushion. It's gorgeous!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

BookLady said:


> Don't see how you could go wrong with that leaf (or several) embroidered on a new CoylCushion. It's gorgeous!


Not you too!  I am thinking fall though and need to decide. The embroidery designs are gorgeous and make the cushion very special but so many beautiful fall fabrics too. Maybe I will have to do a couple............  I know I need to do a Green Bay Packer one for sure.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Leilani said:


> It reminds me of playing dress up...


My husband _just_ said something to that effect this afternoon while I was sitting at the computer matching up skins and covers. I told him it's like wanting to wear a different jacket for different seasons. Even though they're still functional, you want something new and fresh.

P.S. DecalGirl is having a 20% off sale through midnight EST 8-14. There's another thread with the code.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I am SO guilty of this!  Sometimes I see a picture or a quote and the first thing I think is how I could put that on my Kindle??  I have 8 different covers and I still see others I would like to have, but I have to talk myself into being reasonable.  I have 2 CoylCushions that Alice made for me and 1 that I made myself.  I can't seem to stop myself


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I was like that when I got my first Kindle.  After several years, it is not as important.  I have the cover I want and am very satisfied the way my Kindle looks.  Having said that, I could probably be persuaded to buy. . .


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

"Is Anyone Else in Love with Accessorizing Their Kindle?"

You ask THIS group


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL...yes I _did _ enjoy accessorising my K. But it (& I) only need so much. Thus far, I seem to have found a very good combo for my K3 and really dont need anything more....not that I dont keep looking!

I have a skin, light, and case that work just right for me....attractive, inexpensive (?!...under $66), ergonomically comfy, and lightweight.

If anything, I wish I could have multiple K3 so I could have multiple gorgeous skins....but I do love the one I have....the Milky Way.

But I hang out here in this forum section hoping that they invent something _new _ that I need for my K! Ha ha!

OK...this post sounds braggy....pfft! I dont mean it to be, I'm just thrilled with my new(ish) toy and it's accoutrements!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Leilani said:


> The Kindle is such a simple product, but it seems like everyone I know who has seems to obsess over accessorizing it.
> 
> I can honestly admit that I'm one of them. I want the prettiest cases and skins and I constantly look up products that I would love to add on to my Kindle.
> 
> ...


Haha yes my wife is currently obsessed with doing this!


----------



## HomerinNC (Sep 14, 2011)

I am a complete sci fi nerd, so I HAVE to dress out my K3 to look like a PADD from star trek, the resemblance is too uncanny!


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

I need to tone down my Kindle skinning because gets absurd how many items have some sort of GelaSkin on them.  Between my iPad, Macbook Air, and Kindle all in the same bag it looks like my electronics got attacked by the funny pages.  

I'm really hoping to find a Pip Boy 3000 skin some day.


----------



## HomerinNC (Sep 14, 2011)

here's the Kindle boy K3000
whatcha think?


----------



## summerhouse (Dec 26, 2010)

I love my brightly colored floral design with my black Oberon cover. I have changed the skins fairly often, but I love the combo I have right now so much I probably won't change for awhile now.

It is great fun though!!!  I have skins for everything that is skinable right now!!!  I skin my blackberry to match my purses that I change seasonally!!  Decalgirl is wonderful!!


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

HomerinNC, that's an awesome skin!  I hope you're going to sell that.


----------



## HomerinNC (Sep 14, 2011)

no, those are for free, I can design em tho for people...$10.00 per design


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, I love accessorizing, and I've seen many people with accessories on their kindle. I don't have my kindle yet, but I'm already fantasizing about how I will decorate it...LOL

Love ebooks!


----------

